# Vape Dreams



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (16/11/14)

So, during the night I experienced something weird lol. I am a very imaginative person, and have always been one. This is probably due to the excessive amount of reading I do. Anyway, the point is; I dreamt about vaping! I vaped a really, really amazing custard juice! It was completely out of this world. I've only vaped one custard juice in my life and it wasn't anything to be happy about. Now I'm on the quest for the perfect custard? Any suggestions? I love custard. So a real custardy flavor would be perfect

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA (16/11/14)

Skybluevaping nilla custard

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (16/11/14)

BansheeZA said:


> Skybluevaping nilla custard



I agree SkyBlue Melinda's Nilla Custard


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Marzuq (16/11/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> So, during the night I experienced something weird lol. I am a very imaginative person, and have always been one. This is probably due to the excessive amount of reading I do. Anyway, the point is; I dreamt about vaping! I vaped a really, really amazing custard juice! It was completely out of this world. I've only vaped one custard juice in my life and it wasn't anything to be happy about. Now I'm on the quest for the perfect custard? Any suggestions? I love custard. So a real custardy flavor would be perfect




Purple alien.
VM vanilla custard 
Skyblue nill a custard


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (16/11/14)

Thanks guys. Will try it all out. I'm waiting for purple alien


----------



## rogue zombie (16/11/14)

Purple Alien is FREEKIN nice!


----------



## johan (16/11/14)

No 1. for pure custard flavor ejuice: Nicoticket's Custards Last Stand


----------



## Silver (16/11/14)

Lol @Yusuf Cape Vaper 
I have never dreamed about vaping - your post just made me think of that now, thanks
I am not a custard fan so cant advise you on a custard juice, sorry


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (16/11/14)

I am a student and start work in December. That means in December I can try out all these juices! Thanks guys


----------



## Dr Phil (16/11/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> So, during the night I experienced something weird lol. I am a very imaginative person, and have always been one. This is probably due to the excessive amount of reading I do. Anyway, the point is; I dreamt about vaping! I vaped a really, really amazing custard juice! It was completely out of this world. I've only vaped one custard juice in my life and it wasn't anything to be happy about. Now I'm on the quest for the perfect custard? Any suggestions? I love custard. So a real custardy flavor would be perfect


Lol I can tell u what this dream means u should start ur own juice company


----------



## Bonez007 (16/11/14)

Whirling dervish!

Edit: and Aztec.


----------



## Andre (16/11/14)

Custards Last Stand (Nicoticket) - pure custard
Purple Alien (Rocket Sheep by Vapemob) - pure custard with a berry exhale
Kiss the Ring (Bombies by CloudFlavour) - light custard with fruity and cool exhale, and huge clouds. My current favourite.


----------



## gman211991 (16/11/14)

What about nicoticket custards last stand?


----------



## MorganSa (24/11/14)

never try it before, curious!


----------



## kimbo (24/11/14)

You will have some nice dreams if you vape on this

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RIEFY (24/11/14)

love purple alien


----------



## RIEFY (24/11/14)

need to try the bombies range


----------



## kimbo (24/11/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> love purple alien



she is kinda nice


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (24/11/14)

I had a freshly wicked .2 ohm dripper juiced with purple alien the other day, and my word. She is the juice of my dreams! Can't wait for the stock to land. And for juicy joes to bring some of that nicoticket to Vape town. CLS is amazing I hear


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (24/11/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> need to try the bombies range



I'm gonna get some dulce de leche by Marzuq soon. Lemme know if you want some


----------



## FireFly (26/4/15)

Had a Vape Nightmare last night... First Vape Related Dream...

Was out and about and my Firing Button on my Sigelie 150w would not fire...
I did not have backups and was getting seriously annoyed and anxious as I could not Vape....

Wierd...

Maybe dropping to 3mg Nic caused this lol....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (26/4/15)

FireFly said:


> Had a Vape Nightmare last night... First Vape Related Dream...
> 
> Was out and about and my Firing Button on my Sigelie 150w would not fire...
> I did not have backups and was getting seriously annoyed and anxious as I could not Vape....
> ...


Withdrawl indeed


----------

